# Identificación de Fabricantes de Circuitos Integrados



## MaMu (Jul 22, 2005)

Para localizar hojas de datos (datasheet) de un circuito integrado en Internet o en manuales, puede ser de gran utilidad conocer el fabricante del mismo. Esta lista, indica los posibles fabricantes de circuitos integrados por medio de los primeros caracteres (prefijo) de la identificación del componente.
Si bien no esta completa y puede contener errores, pues algunas identificaciones son usadas por diversos fabricantes, y además de que, constantemente surgen nuevos integrados con nuevos códigos; esta lista puede ser de mucha utilidad, como una referencia a la hora de tratar de identificar el origen del componente y/o localizar sus datos.    
Se tratará, en la medida de lo posible, de mantener actualizada esta lista, y corregir los posibles errores o cambios en los datos y enlaces.

13 - xxxx  Sears   
221-xxxx Zenith  www.zenith.com 
37-xxxx  Atari    
442-xxxx Zenith  www.zenith.com 
51 xxxx  Quasar   
56A xxxx  Admiral   
612 XX xxxx Magnavox  www.magnavox.com 
905 xxxx Zenith  www.zenith.com 
AD xxxx Analog Devices  www.analog.com 
AM xxxx  Advanced Micro. Devices (AMD)  www.amd.com 
AM xxxx  Datel Systems  www.datel.com 
AN xxxx Matsushita www.maco.panasonic.co.jp 
AY xxxx  General Instrumens  www.gi.com 
BA xxxx  Rohm   www.rohm.com 
CA xxxx  RCA (Harris Semiconductors) www.semi.harris.com 
CS xxxx  Cherry Semiconductors  www.cherrysemiconductor.com 
CXA xxxx  Sony www.sel.sony.com/semi 
C xxxx  Sony www.sel.sony.com/semi 
DBL xxxx Daewoo www.daewoosemicon.co.kr 
DM xxxx  Delco www.delco.com 
EA xxxx Electronics Arrays    
ECG xxxx  PHILIPS - Silvanya www.ecgproducts.com 
EF xxxx SGS-Thomson www.st.com 
EFB xxxx SGS-Thomson www.st.com 
GE xxxx General Electric  www.ge.com 
GL xxxx GoldStar http://lge.expo.co.kr/lge 
H xxxx Harris ww.semi.harris.com 
H xxxx Hughes Aircraft    
HA xxxx  Hitachi www.halsp.hitachi.com 
HD xxxx  Hitachi www.halsp.hitachi.com 
IC xxxx  Philco   
ICL xxxx Intersil www.intersil.com 
IR xxxx International Rectifier www.irf.com 
IX xxxx Sharp www.sharpmeg.com 
KA xxxx Samsung www.sec.samsung.com 
KDA xxxx Samsung www.sec.samsung.com 
KIA xxxx KEC - Korea Electronics Co. www.kec.co.kr
www.keccorp.com 
KM xxxx Samsung www.sec.samsung.com 
KS xxxx Samsung www.sec.samsung.com 
KT xxxx KEC - Korea Electronics Co. www.kec.co.kr
www.keccorp.com 
LA xxxx Sanyo www.semic.sanyo.co.jp 
LB xxxx Sanyo www.semic.sanyo.co.jp 
LC xxxx Sanyo www.semic.sanyo.co.jp 
Lm A xxxx  Lambda www.lambdaaa.com 
LM xxxx Intersil www.intersil.com 
LM xxxx   National Semiconductor  www.national.com 
LM xxxx Raytheon Semiconductors www.raytheonsemi.com 
LM xxxx Signetics (Philips) www.semiconductors.com 
LM xxxx Siliconix  www.siliconix.com 
LS xxxx SGS-Thomson www.st.com 
M xxxx    Mitsubishi www.coris.com 
MA xxxx Fairchild  www.fairchildsemi.com 
MA xxxx Motorola  http://sps.motorola.com 
MB xxxx Fujitsu  www.fujielectric.co.jp 
MC xxxx Motorola  http://sps.motorola.com 
MK xxxx Mostek    
ML xxxx Mitel Semiconductors www.mitelsemi.com 
MMI xxxx Monolityc Memories   
MN xxxx Micro Network www.mnc.com 
MP xxxx Micro Power Systems   
MPS xxxx MOS-Technology   
MSM xxxx OKI www.okisemi.com 
NC xxxx Nitron   
NJM xxx New Japan Radio Co., Ltd.  www.njr.com 
NJU xxx New Japan Radio Co., Ltd. www.njr.com 
NTE xxxx NTE  www.nteinc.com 
PA xxxx Pioneer www.pioneer.co.jp 
PM xxxx Precision Monolithic www.analog.com 
PTC xxx Malloty www.nacc-mallory.com 

R xxxx Rockwell www.nb.rockwell.com 
RC xxxx Raytheon Semiconductors www.raytheonsemi.com 
RH-IXxxxx Sharp www.sharpmeg.com 
RM xxxx Raytheon Semiconductors www.raytheonsemi.com 
S xxxx American Microsystems (AMI) www.amis.com 
SAA xxxx Philips www.semiconductors.com 
SAA xxxx ITT www.itt-sc.de 
SE xxxx Signetics (Phipips) www.semiconductors.com 
SG xxxx Silicon General www.microsemi.com 
SK xxxx Thomson www.st.com 
SK xxxx RCA (Harris Semiconductors) www.semi.harris.com 
SKB xxxx Siemens www.siemens.de 
SL xxxx Plessey Semiconductors www.gpsemi.com 
SMC xxxx Standard Microsystems www.smsc.com 
SN xxxx Texas Instruments www.ti.com 
SP xxxx Plessey Semiconductors www.gpsemi.com 
SSM xxxx Analog Devices www.analog.com 
SSS xxxx Precision Monolithic www.analog.com 
SSS xxxx Solid State Scientific   
ST xxxx SGS-Thomson  www.st.com 
STK xxxx Sanyo www.semic.sanyo.co.jp 
STR xxxx Sanken www.sanken-ele.co.jp 
SY xxxx Synertek   
TA xxxx Toshiba www.semicon.toshiba.co.jp 
TAA xxxx Plessey www.gpsemi.com 
TAA xxxx ITT www.itt-sc.de 
TAA xxxx Philips www.semiconductors.com 
TAA xxxx SGS-ATES Semiconductors www.st.com 
TAA xxxx Siemens www.smi.siemens.com 
TAA xxxx Telefunken www.temic.com 
TB xxxx Toshiba www.semicon.toshiba.co.jp 
TBA xxxx Plessey www.gpsemi.com 
TBA xxxx ITT www.itt-sc.de 
TBA xxxx National Semiconductor  www.national.com 
TBA xxxx Philips www.semiconductors.com 
TBA xxxx SGS-ATES Semiconductors www.st.com/ 
TBA xxxx Siemens www.smi.siemens.com 
TBA xxxx Telefunken www.temic.com 
TCA xxxx Plessey www.gpsemi.com 
TCA xxxx ITT www.itt-sc.de 
TCA xxxx Philips www.semiconductors.com 
TCA xxxx SGS-ATES Semiconductors www.st.com 
TCA xxxx Siemens www.smi.siemens.com 
TCA xxxx Telefunken www.temic.com 
TDA xxxx Plessey www.gpsemi.com 
TDA xxxx ITT www.itt-sc.de 
TDA xxxx Philips www.semiconductors.com 
TDA xxxx SGS-ATES Semiconductors www.st.com 
TDA xxxx Siemens www.smi.siemens.com 
TDA xxxx Telefunken www.temic.com 
TM xxxx Thordarson www.electrobase.com/tm 
UC xxxx Solitron www.solitrondevices.com 
ULN xxxx Sprague http://vishay.com/vishay/sprague 
uPC xxxx NEC www.ic.nec.co.jp 
uPD xxx NEC www.ic.nec.co.jp 
VP xxxx Sanyo www.semic.sanyo.co.jp 
VPA xxxx Sanyo www.semic.sanyo.co.jp 
WEP-xxxx Workman   
XC xxxx  Motorola  www.motorola.com 
XR xxxx EXAR Integrated Systems www.exar.com 
Z xxxx Zilog www.zilog.com 
ZN xxxx Ferranti GmbH


----------

